# Purple Honey



## Tarheeler (Jan 27, 2021)

Had some late season purple/g








rape honey. 8 to 10 supers. Sandhill area of NC. Made this honey late season after spring flow was waning. Any thoughts. And I know some folks will say Hummingbird feeders or soda factories. A quick Google will turn up this occasional happening in NC.


----------



## Tarheeler (Jan 27, 2021)

Hives are in close proximity to this swamp. A 5 plus mile wetland. Idk?


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

That is COOL. How does it taste?


----------



## Tarheeler (Jan 27, 2021)

Hoot Owl Lane Bees said:


> That is COOL. How does it taste?


Believe it or not it does have a grape/muscadine taste


----------



## Knoxville1 (8 mo ago)

I doubt there are too many humming bird feeders in that swamp. Also how many humming bird feeders would there need to be to handle tens of thousands of bees? Do honey bees ever forage wild grapes? I've seen them on other fruit.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Does kudzu vine grow there? I understand that can give a grape-like flavored honey. It's blooming here on the coast of VA


----------



## Tarheeler (Jan 27, 2021)

There is some kudzu but not particularly close to this yard. From what I read it's attributed to aluminum concentration in the nectar. Do a few google search. I'll try to link the NC state paperA Sweet Mystery: Purple Honey in NC


----------



## fierygamer (5 mo ago)

I want to try, what it taste like?


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Zikes! Not sure but looks cool. I would think of mixing some with grape jam for an english muffin topping. Purple power!


----------



## Tarheeler (Jan 27, 2021)

fierygamer said:


> I want to try, what it taste like?


Its more akin to Elderberry/scuppernong cross lol


----------

